# Umsetzer von RS485 Halbduplex auf RS485 Vollduplex



## AndyD (13 August 2019)

Hallo.
Ich suche für o.g. Protokolle einen Umsetzer.
In einer Anlage habe ich einen Siemens CM mit RS485 Halbduplex und die Gegenstelle kann nur RS485 Vollduplex.
Gibt es solche Umsetzer die schon einmal jemand von Euch verwendet hat?

Oder muss ich den CM gegen einen RS232 tauschen und dann einen Umsetzer von RS232 auf RS485 Vollduplex (z.Bsp. PhönixContact) verwenden?

Mir als Siemens Anwender war bis dato gar nicht bewusst das es RS485 Vollduplex überhaupt gibt. Dachte echt Vollduplex wäre immer RS422.

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Mithilfe.
MfG
AndyD


----------



## JesperMP (13 August 2019)

RS485 Halbduplex und RS485 Vollduplex sind keine Protokolle, sondern nur elektrische Standards für den physikalische Verbindung.
Das Gerät mit Vollduplex, sendet und empfängt es auf einmal, oder ist es nur elektrisch "vollduplex" ?
Wenn nur elektrisch, dann kannst du auf diesen Gerät einfach Rx+ mit Tx+ und Rx- mit Tx- verbinden.
Wenn es gleichzeitig sendet und empfängt, dann sind es unterschiedliche Protokolle. Welche Protokoll(e) sind es ?
Was für ein Gerät ist es ?


----------



## acid (13 August 2019)

RS485 Vollduplex ist im SPS-Umfeld relativ unbekannt, in anderen Bereichen aber Standard. 
Einen direkten Umsetzer gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, auch wenn das technisch zu realisieren wäre. Die sauberste Lösung wäre wohl ein RS232 CM und ein Converter auf RS485 4-draht, die gibt es ja industrieller Ausführung z.B. von Phoenix Contact.


----------



## AndyD (13 August 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> RS485 Halbduplex und RS485 Vollduplex sind keine Protokolle, sondern nur elektrische Standards für den physikalische Verbindung.
> Das Gerät mit Vollduplex, sendet und empfängt es auf einmal, oder ist es nur elektrisch "vollduplex" ?
> Wenn nur elektrisch, dann kannst du auf diesen Gerät einfach Rx+ mit Tx+ und Rx- mit Tx- verbinden.
> Wenn es gleichzeitig sendet und empfängt, dann sind es unterschiedliche Protokolle. Welche Protokoll(e) sind es ?
> Was für ein Gerät ist es ?



Klar, da waren die Finger wieder zu schnell. Wollte erst ein Thema zum Protokoll erstellen und bin dann noch auf die Umsetzervariante gesprungen und habe nicht Korrektur gelesen. Sry.

Das Protokoll ist IEC 60870-5-101. Somit sollte es ja nur elektrisch "vollduplex" sein. Balanced mode ist ebenfalls vorgeschrieben. Auf die Idee die Leitungen zu verbinden bin ich leider vor Ort nicht gekommen.
Das Gerät ist ein "Protokollumsetzer". Ich vermute der Kunde setzt es von 101 auf 104 um. Umständlich aber nach deren Richtlinie so vorgeschrieben. Was sich genau dahinter verbirgt weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich selbst habe eine S7-1500 mit CM PtP RS422/RS485 HF.


----------



## JesperMP (13 August 2019)

Ich kenne IEC 60870-5 nicht. 
Wenn den CM PtP RS422 und RS485 kann, bist du sicher dass man es nicht als RS485 vollduplex verbinden kann ? 
Oder als RS422 verbinden, da RS422 und RS485 Voll Duplex fast identisch sind ?


----------



## AndyD (13 August 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich kenne IEC 60870-5 nicht.
> Wenn den CM PtP RS422 und RS485 kann, bist du sicher dass man es nicht als RS485 vollduplex verbinden kann ?
> Oder als RS422 verbinden, da RS422 und RS485 Voll Duplex fast identisch sind ?



Ja, leider. Ich war letzte Woche vor Ort und habe sämtliche Einstellungen die in Frage kommen getestet.


----------



## JesperMP (13 August 2019)

Und auch nicht als RS422 Konfigurieren und verbinden ?


----------



## AndyD (13 August 2019)

Nein, auch das hat nicht funktioniert. Der Timeout ist rein gelaufen (Standard 30s). Die SPS konnte keine gültigen Telegramme empfangen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 August 2019)

AndyD schrieb:


> Klar, da waren die Finger wieder zu schnell. Wollte erst ein Thema zum Protokoll erstellen und bin dann noch auf die Umsetzervariante gesprungen und habe nicht Korrektur gelesen. Sry.
> 
> Das Protokoll ist IEC 60870-5-101. Somit sollte es ja nur elektrisch "vollduplex" sein. Balanced mode ist ebenfalls vorgeschrieben. Auf die Idee die Leitungen zu verbinden bin ich leider vor Ort nicht gekommen.
> Das Gerät ist ein "Protokollumsetzer". Ich vermute der Kunde setzt es von 101 auf 104 um. Umständlich aber nach deren Richtlinie so vorgeschrieben. Was sich genau dahinter verbirgt weiß ich leider nicht.
> Ich selbst habe eine S7-1500 mit CM PtP RS422/RS485 HF.



Was ist das genau für ein Gateway ? Hersteller, Modell ?


----------



## AndyD (13 August 2019)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Was ist das genau für ein Gateway ? Hersteller, Modell ?



Da das Gateway nicht in der Anlage vor Ort sitzt habe ich bereits beim Kunden angefragt, aber bisher leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. Aber selbst wenn man das Gateway umsstellen könnte, ich gehe nicht davon aus dass das der Kunde machen würde. Das ist für die eine Standardanbindung und in dieser Richtung besitzt er keine Flexibilität.
Sobald ich es weiß, werde ich es hier natürlich noch ergänzen.


----------



## JesperMP (13 August 2019)

AndyD schrieb:


> Nein, auch das hat nicht funktioniert. Der Timeout ist rein gelaufen (Standard 30s). Die SPS konnte keine gültigen Telegramme empfangen.


Es sollte eigentlich funktionieren. 
Es tut mir leid für dich. Man ist mit diesen Aufbau komplett Blind. Es ist etwas proprietär, und vermutlich veraltet (RS485 Voll Duplex in 2019 ??). Man findet wenig hilfe oder Erfahrung.
Es gibt für S7-1500 ein Bibliotek für IEC 60870-5, der auch -104 (Ethernet) unterstützt. Das wäre mMn. eine saubere Lösung als über RS322/RS485 und eine weitere Umsetzer-Gerät zwischen -101 und -104.


----------



## AndyD (13 August 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich funktionieren.
> Es tut mir leid für dich. Man ist mit diesen Aufbau komplett Blind. Es ist etwas proprietär, und vermutlich veraltet (RS485 Voll Duplex in 2019 ??). Man findet wenig hilfe oder Erfahrung.
> Es gibt für S7-1500 ein Bibliotek für IEC 60870-5, der auch -104 (Ethernet) unterstützt. Das wäre mMn. eine saubere Lösung als über RS322/RS485 und eine weitere Umsetzer-Gerät zwischen -101 und -104.



Da gebe ich Dir recht. Ich hatte bisher auch immer nur die 104er Variante. Werde wohl den anderen CM mit dem Phönix Umsetzer probieren.


----------

